# DVD Scramble! Tour de France 1989



## palinurus (20 Apr 2010)

1989: Lemond/Fignon.

Cycle Sport DVD, narrated by Phil Liggett.

First reply gets it, then send it on to whoever replies second. And so on.


----------



## Tynan (20 Apr 2010)

Tynan!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2010)

Ooh, me second then please!

That was the TdF that got me back into cycling! I weighed 16 st 5 lbs and couldn't walk up a flight of stairs without stopping to catch my breath. Then one day in early July 1989, I got home from work and flopped in front of the TV, Channel 4 were showing the Tour and I got hooked straight away. I went out and bought a bike a couple of weeks later and the rest is history. Actually, that is history too, but you know what I mean!

Here I am 21 years later, still overweight, but I'm a pretty fit fatty now!


----------



## moxey (21 Apr 2010)

3rd for me please


----------



## Panter (21 Apr 2010)

4th please !


----------



## palinurus (21 Apr 2010)

DVD to start it's journey later this week..


----------



## dan_bo (21 Apr 2010)

5th please! good call!


----------



## theloafer (21 Apr 2010)

6th please..


----------



## iLB (21 Apr 2010)

!! 7


----------



## Tynan (21 Apr 2010)

gulp

pressure ...


----------



## palinurus (22 Apr 2010)

Yeah.

If anyone breaks the chain god will send a plague of carbon fibre-eating bugs.


----------



## Tynan (27 Apr 2010)

received, thanks, doesn't Lemond look old on the cover

assuming that's him, whoever it is looks familiar, and who's the chap a few back peering up te line

best watch it and find out I suppose

if I ripped it to download would anyone be interested in downloading it?

still post it on when I've watched it, natch


----------



## palinurus (28 Apr 2010)

I've forgotten what the cover looks like already. It was interesting to see the footage again, I think it would've been better if they'd left some of the original commentary though- Phil Ligget's after-the-fact commentary on these DVDs doesn't really work, I expect he was stuck in a studio with 20 years worth of highlights to commentate on and no chance of stopping for a beer until he was done.


----------



## Sysagent (28 Apr 2010)

Tynan said:


> received, thanks, doesn't Lemond look old on the cover
> 
> assuming that's him, whoever it is looks familiar, and who's the chap a few back peering up te line
> 
> ...



I would be up for a decent rip of it please, if not stick me on the queue


----------



## Tynan (21 May 2010)

I've still not watched it despite lookig forward to doing so

I'm making a disc image of it for laters and posting on to ColinJ as no2

I'll happily send a copy on DVD to anyone that wants one in the spirit of sharing


----------



## Sysagent (23 May 2010)

Sure thing, send it on!

Will PM you the address if that is ok


----------



## Tynan (23 May 2010)

happy to do it, got a load of blank dvs I'm not going to use


----------



## zimzum42 (23 May 2010)

I'd love a ripped DVD, or a download if you have a link...


----------



## Tynan (24 May 2010)

Can't say I over fancy uploading 4Gb

But as said, I'll happily post a dvd copy to anyone that wants one, Pm me init and I'll stick it inot the post, all you;re missing will be the cover picture, there was nothing else


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2010)

I've watched the DVD and will pass it on to the next in the queue. If you are still interested moxey, PM me your details and I'll get it in the post to you. If I don't hear from you within a week I'll offer it to the next in line.


----------



## moxey (9 Jun 2010)

PM sent Colin. 
Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2010)

moxey said:


> PM sent Colin.
> Thanks


It will be in the post by the weekend.


----------



## moxey (21 Jun 2010)

Panter, you're up next. Send me your address and i'll get it on it's way.


----------



## moxey (23 Jun 2010)

Panter it's been posted today


----------



## Panter (26 Jun 2010)

Got it today matey, thank you.

Dan-bo, I haven't watched it yet but I hope to in the next week.
If you want to pm me your details, I'll post it on as soon as I have.


----------



## Panter (4 Jul 2010)

Ready to go now, Dan-bo


----------



## Sysagent (6 Jul 2010)

Still Waiting!

;-D


----------



## Tynan (6 Jul 2010)

erm yes, I can only apologies sys

I think I've managed to create a torrent seed now

fancy giving that a go? pm me an email address?

same goes for anyone else


----------



## Panter (15 Jul 2010)

*Shouts into the distance* "Dan-bo, you out there, Dan-bo?"


----------



## Sysagent (29 Jul 2010)

Sorry for the delay!

Many thanks for the copy much appreciated


:-)


Russ


----------

